# Let's get this started!



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I've been told by quite a few people that we need a special area for the dental profession and I agree!

So here we are...lets get this area going -- anyone interested in pursuing a career in dentistry, or any dental students or dentists, feel free to get the ball rolling in this section! #grin


----------



## drawab (Jul 11, 2006)

Rehan

Brilliant idea and yes there is a need to discuss important educational issues related to dental education.

Good job for creating a small corner for us dentists around here


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

drawab said:


> Rehan
> 
> Brilliant idea and yes there is a need to discuss important educational issues related to dental education.
> 
> Good job for creating a small corner for us dentists around here


A small corner? You _could_ say it's a small orifice. Hehe. get it? Dentists/orifice? ah forget it.#nerd


----------



## idalis (Jul 12, 2006)

There... now that there's a dental section you finally got me to register for your site Rehan  uhh.. mad props? :razz:


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

My are is not Dentistry, but since it is part of Pre-Medical studies I have read upon some articles and information. I think I can contribute. I will post information on it soon #happy


----------



## elysium_111 (Aug 17, 2006)

*dentistry in pk*

Hey ya'll---I got into dentistry at Nishtar Medical College. That's not so bad, considering that dentistry is in the top ten highest paying jobs in the US. Also, since more ppl are paying attention to their teeth nowadays, the demand for dentists has increased--maxillofacial surgery esp. neways, I'll be the first dentist in the family as well, so I'll have full control of the monopoly for a while. 

So, who here goes to NMC or any other dental college? Do u have a books list available for first year students? Anything else that I need to know about dental school? 

For Pakistani dental graduates, what were your prospects after graduation, esp for specialization? 

I'd appreciate a response asap. thx.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing with us elysium. I hope we get more dental students joining shortly.

Could you tell us about the process of getting registered to practice in the US after graduation? Will you be required to do two years of US dental school to be licensed?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## idalis (Jul 12, 2006)

Rehan said:


> Thanks for sharing with us elysium. I hope we get more dental students joining shortly.
> 
> Could you tell us about the process of getting registered to practice in the US after graduation? Will you be required to do two years of US dental school to be licensed?
> 
> Thanks a lot.



It really varies by state. Some of the more underserved states will allow those with foreign degrees to just go take the board exams, but others will not. Like in NY if you pass Boards part 1, you can skip the 1st year of dental school (ie NYU where I went), but you essentially have to do the whole thing over again, and there were tons of people in my class who were doing just that. 

In other states you may need to complete a 2 year specialty to get licensed. Needless to say, it is not easy to get into the specialties even having graduated from a US dental school, so a lot of foreign degree holders are going to get the shaft and have to do almost all of dental school again. They do not make it easy.

Some states will also give you a limited permit to practice in hospital/government facilities.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

I am currently a senior in highschool. Sent in all my applications for predental. Initially my plan was to go to pak and do my dental there and then come back to the states and complete 2 year programs they have here. But i gave up on that track because i was worried about coming back to the states and not getting admission into the 2 year programs. After reading this forum i am again interested in my old track to go to paki and do dental and come back to the states. So how does it work for pakistani graduated dentist when they come back from pakistan. Im from Chicago, University of Illinois At Chicago has a 2 year program for forgien dentists, i just want to know what is the outlook of doing dental from pakistan and coming back to the states...some please let me know what they know.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

i would also like to add that University of Illinois at Chicago has very simple requirements to enter the 2 year program which are 1.US citizen,2.Foriegn Dental Degree, 3.Passed part One of Boards. Does anyone know anyone that has taken this the route and what was thier outcome.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi potential dentist-people! My names' Saira, Im currently residing in Birmingham in England. Ive applied to study dentistry here, however may potentially have to move out to Pakistan or perhaps Egypt if things dont work out! However I'm not quite sure where I stand with applications in Pakistan because I always get mixed messages from people... on whether I'll be able to get jobs here when I come back or not etc etc... will be nice to meet like-minded individuals + all advice welcome! Thanks


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

salam baby boo  ^


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... W'asalaams lovely! Its like our home away from home.


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

ur going to go to egypt???...tat sounds crazi...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Egypt is tight.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Saira said:


> Hi potential dentist-people! My names' Saira, Im currently residing in Birmingham in England. Ive applied to study dentistry here, however may potentially have to move out to Pakistan or perhaps Egypt if things dont work out! However I'm not quite sure where I stand with applications in Pakistan because I always get mixed messages from people... on whether I'll be able to get jobs here when I come back or not etc etc... will be nice to meet like-minded individuals + all advice welcome! Thanks


Welcome to the forum.

I guess concerning finding a job in UK after studying in a Non EU country, is a question we need answered!

But from what I know, currently the problem with foreign graduates from Non EU countries is not the fact that they graduated from somewhere else, but the problem lies with getting the Visa, or stay for their job. Hence hospitals are now required to choose first from British and EU graduates. It makes it easier for them since there's no hassle about visa's and stuff.

So if you're a British citizen but choose to study abroad then I dont really know the answer about finding a job in the UK. This is a question that needs to be answered.

But I suppose they cant let you be on Job seekers allowance for the rest of your life!


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Its become disgustingly competitive getting a job in the UK if your degree is from South Asia right now. There's a protest this Saturday for Brit Doc's who literally will be job-less from this summer. There are not enough F2 posts for F1 students going all the way upto consultancy positions and keep in mind this is for _British Nationals _who qualified from here, so now they're tightening up applications from Europe (after the Eastern-European influx) last year and India/ Pakistan are almost no-go areas. However they are slightly more relaxed if your a Brit nat with a forign degree but not all that much.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Saira said:


> Its become disgustingly competitive getting a job in the UK if your degree is from South Asia right now. There's a protest this Saturday for Brit Doc's who literally will be job-less from this summer. There are not enough F2 posts for F1 students going all the way upto consultancy positions and keep in mind this is for _British Nationals _who qualified from here, so now they're tightening up applications from Europe (after the Eastern-European influx) last year and India/ Pakistan are almost no-go areas. However they are slightly more relaxed if your a Brit nat with a forign degree but not all that much.


Thanks for the information.

The main problem about F1 posts currently is the way they are selected.

But as we know in the medical world, circumstances do change, for example sometimes they need doctors, sometimes they dont..currently they do not, but in the future they might.

At the end of the day the advantage of a medical degree is you've got oppurtunity all around the world to try and find a job, if not in the UK, then elsewhere.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> Egypt is tight.


It most certainly is!!! Anyone who hasnt been totally has to go! Cairo is magic. A few of my friends are at really good med-schools there! Ooh should get them to post in the Egytian med-school section! Anyway Egypt is super... will put up pictures in the photography thread! #happy


----------



## Justinc (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all
I am a Malaysian. I am now studying in Biology, Chemistry, Physics and Additional Mathematics for the International ‘A’ Levels Examination in June next year. I would like to continue my studies in either Medicine or Dentistry anywhere else in the world where it can be affordable. I prefer Dentistry though but will take Medicine if Dentistry is not available.

I have passed the ‘O’ Level equivalent with the following grades

English Grade A1
Physics Grade A1 
Mathematics Grade A1 
Moral Grade A2
English in Science & Technology Grade A2 
Chemistry Grade Credit 3 
Additional Maths Grade Credit 4 
Sports science Grade Credit 4 
Biology Grade Credit 5


I would like to know whether any Universities in Asia or Eastern Europe or Russia has opening for Dentistry. If so what is the fee for such a course. Any other information or advice would be greatly appreciated.



Thank you


----------

